# Drooling over this wooden indoor playground set



## mommyshoppinghabit (Aug 9, 2006)

http://www.cedarworks.com/product/indoor..but it probably costs a fortune! Cheaper alternatives?


----------



## nwatt (Sep 3, 2009)

That is beautiful!!! Maybe by the time DD is big enough we will have the room and the money for something similar.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Not only the $ for the playset, but the $ to have a HUGE extra room as well. My inner environmentalist cringes









To me, it actually looks for a pretty limited age group (the slide, for example, seems like it would have to be pretty small). When my kids were younger we had just some of those pop up tunnels, an inflatable bounce house and one of the foldable slides. Oh, and fort building supplies.

Do you have an IKEA? They have really inexpensive indoor gym equipment (like rings & stuff). You could also make your own "rock wall" right against the wall--- just make sure you are attaching to studs! I bet you could also build something to drape play silks over and get the feel of the fort, etc.. I am not skilled at all, but it would be a really interesting idea to contact say, a local high school with a wood shop, and see if there would be some people interested in a BIG project!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I've decided that's why there are preschools and community playgrounds! But it is lovely!

Step2 makes some indoor stuff that's not so pricey - but again, you have to have the room.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

If your willing to spend that kind of $$ you should check out quadros - www.phunzone.com - we have 2 junior sets from when I was a kid. They're GREAT! You can build them into all sorts of different stuff from furniture to playhouse/jungle gyms/etc. And with a 220# weight limit, just about anyone can climb on them!!


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Wow. That thing actually made me gasp, and I'm not one to get really into toys. That is AWESOME.


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes I saw that several months ago, gorgeous but way too much $$.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

We have an outdoor set from them and love it. Yes, it's $$$ but IMO worth it, our set has been up for 5 years now and will certainly last for many more.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

I agree with the previous poster who suggested IKEA. I've seen a wooden slide there and swings designed to be mounted indoors. Not sure on the slimbing things, but I think they probably have a puppet theatre and they have lots of rocking horse type things. I think you could get a very nice indoor playroom furnished with toys, slide, swings (not including furniture like sofas, etc) for $300 or so.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Oh, Ikea, how I miss you. Would it be wrong to plan a relocation around proximity to Ikea (and Whole Foods?)? That's not weird, right?


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I would just love a house with rooms big enough to fit something like that in it!!! lol


----------



## mommyshoppinghabit (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole* 
Oh, Ikea, how I miss you. Would it be wrong to plan a relocation around proximity to Ikea (and Whole Foods?)? That's not weird, right?

I have both within a few minutes from me. I take the kiddies to Ikea sometimes just to play in their children's section. I did see the wooden slide there last time I was there. I think it was $120, kinda on the expensive side for Ikea, but I can see it was built with better quality than the rest of their stuff. If they would expand that range with the same vendor, I would consider getting a set of that stuff. They are coming up with some really cute bedroom stuff, on a side note.
We have a basement that would fit a huge play set like the Cedarworks one, unfortunately there's no windows so don't like the kids spending more than a couple of minutes down there. I just love the cohesiveness of the structure. It's the design freak in me.


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

That's beautiful. At the same time, as someone who knows playground safety standards pretty well from my job, I find it odd that they seem to assume that the same standards don't apply to identical equipment indoors. Apparently while you can only have a fireman's pole outside if you have specially designed resilient surfacing underneath, you can have one indoors with just a carpet.

I'm not saying I'd fault individual parents who make that decision but to advertise it that way under the statement that "there are no guidelines for indoor play equipment" seems hugely irresponsible, given that it's not too much of a stretch to think that the standards would be the same.

I'd love to get something like that for the school where I work, but only if I had the means to install it with the same level of safety standards I'd apply if it were outdoors.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I saw that last week and thought to myself how great it would be if DS's preschool had one for days when it was too cold or raining and they couldn't go out for recess.


----------



## Oubliette8 (Apr 15, 2009)

I think I'd like a grown-up sized one for ME! It looks fabulous!


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oubliette8* 
I think I'd like a grown-up sized one for ME! It looks fabulous!









:


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

WHY did you have to post that?!?!?!? I had no idea things like that existed and now I want it. W.A.N.T.

Alas, I have the room but not the cash. *sigh*


----------



## mommariffic (Mar 18, 2009)

I DROOL!

If I had a finished basement, and were rich I'd be on that! But it does look a little limited -- probably would be perfect for a preschool coop or something because whoa, I want to climb on it!

I love Cedar Works. Right now we are living in a rented home that doesn't have the outdoor space, but once we move I'm so getting one for DD and her sibling [boy? girl] who knows! But I have fond memories of playing on our play set.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

that just looks so much nicer than the step 2 stuff. I mean I would much rather have THAT sitting in my living room than a bunch of brightly colored plastic. Of course it's way out of our budget (and probably most people's) and step 2 is way more affordable and easier to find secondhand. HOWEVER lately I have been seeing some more "quality" toys listed on craigslist very reasonable prices, so keep your eye out.

In the last few weeks I've seen ads for several wooden playsets, balance bikes, etc.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

holy moneybags batman! I can't even imagining having the space to put something like that much less spending that much $$ When I was little we had a sit and spin and a quilt draped over the furniture!









It does look pretty though. I wish our neighborhood playground was as nice.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

I am looking for exactly that type of thing. But custom, and cheaper.

My plan right now (yeah for a wood-working dh!) is to use the two slides (for wooden playsets) I found at a yard sale (still hoping I get them) for $30! to put on either side of a climbing thing. I think we'll nestle one of our toy shelves under one side, so it's fun to crawls under, and then dh can build a sort of bunkbed thingy for them to crawl all over. It's hard to type what I mean.

We won't exactly have the space either, but instead of having a boy room and a girl room, my kids are young enough we'll have a sleeping room and a playing room. One can stay tidy, and the other I can close the door. (Which works great for 2 reasons...the main one being baby dd will be safe!)


----------

